# Grapes



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

I would love to start growing some grapes. Not sure where to start. I live in the city and have a decent backyard. Typical city yard (probably 1/4 to 1/2 an acre). The sides of my yard have wooden privacy fencing. Could I grow on this? Would I need to add chicken wire or anything for the vines etc? 
Where are some good places to get a small batch of plants. How much of a yield could I get off of a few plants (3-5 or so, maybe more). With that small amount of plants is it really worth it? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Answers;
Great, Here, Yes, Yes, Nursery, decent, Yes, No Problem!

There are several posts on here regarding what you want to do.
Probably first would be to familiar yourself with the growing of grapes. On line and on here are many who can give advice.

You may contact your local Agricultural extension or college nearby where you live for advice on what grape strains to grow. It will depend upon amount of rain, sunlight, soil type and length of season etc.

Plan on not getting any grapes for 3 years. I forgone my grapes to develop the vines better to make a hardier plant. Some plants are hungreds of years old. They reccoment only letting maybe around a dozen clusters per plant as this will give you huge and delicious grapes. I'm not interested in making wine from mine, I'm growing to eat and feed the damn birds.

You could plant this fall I'm sure but search this site and scan the internet. I'm sure some others will post a few things later tonight.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2010)

I am not an authority on this but for the work you are going to put into it, the amount of space you have and the small yield you'll get, would it not be better to buy the grapes for making wine. You could still make use of your yard for a wine garden with berries or fruit trees and such. Just a thought.


----------



## deboard (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll be glad to give you some cuttings from my cynthiana vines in the fall. They're supposed to be nearly disease resistant, which is a plus in our area. 

Instead of growing them in your backyard, have you considered growing them at your dad's house? Plenty of room out there if you can keep him from using them!


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah thanks for the input. Doesnt sound worth it at this time. I dont plan on being at this location long.


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds good bruce, if i plant them there I fear I wont see many though lol He will take them all


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

From what Ive read youll get approx 10 lbs per plant and that will only yeild about 1 gallon. It would also take about 3 years or more depending on what size they are when you get the plants what size they are.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Grape yield is all over the place depending on variety, type and location. Then you need to balance yield with quality. Figure anywhere from 2-6 bottles of wine per vine. Is it worth it to you in the satisfaction you get for all of it? That depends on you and your determination. You need to battle mother nature, insects, disease, late freezes, hard winter freezes, hail, wind............................ and on and on. With some luck and a lot of expense, you to can get your own grapes and a great source of pride.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 22, 2010)

Have you consider container grapes that way if you move out into the country you can take them with you and it won't take long to establish a vineyard you just take them out of the container and plant in the ground


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Thinking off the wall here. Could you design and grow grapes in a tier form. Like 3 levels with the upper level maybe around 6-8 feet off the ground. They would be potted and you would have to hydrate them since they would need a lot of water. 

More grapes per square area. Just thinking........more or less though.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

I dont know if youll get the planys to grow that tall while in pots, I would imagine they would need much more rooting to grow that tall like a fish only growing so big due to a small tank.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

If the japanese can grow square watermelons then we can do this.


----------



## RMT (Jun 23, 2010)

Generaly growth above the ground is matched with the same growth under ground, when it comes to a grape vine.


----------

